# A+ Bb Shooter The Review Continues



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

I now know how to change the bands! Thank goodness for A+ and their simple video. That being said the fun continues. This little slingshot is a great afterwork stress reliever and even getting away for a few minutes of shooting time. As far as I pull those bands life for them is a little short, but they are inexpensive and I have
View attachment 8101
View attachment 8101
the extra sets. Accuracy is wonderful and soda cans tremble inside of 40 feet or so. BBs are cheap and a whole shooting session fits in a shirt pocket. This little guy is a must have for almost anyone. It's easy to use for kids and a load of fun for adults too. Great way to get parents and kids shooting together. Here is a picture from earlier this evening, a shreaded soda can with loads of hits. It was sure a lot of fun!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Jeff you really know how to make a guy feel good!!! I appreciate that and the great continued review very much!!!







Oh and that's a really nice pic too!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Definitely dig the BB shooter. I wonder if birds could be taken using .31 lead? Might be pushing it a stretch....


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Definitely dig the BB shooter. I wonder if birds could be taken using .31 lead? Might be pushing it a stretch....


Hey Joel!!! Though I have not tried shooting birds yet.... I believe it would most certainly do so. I make and carry .32 cal. lead and it shoots them fine indeed!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff, looks you having much fun with A+ BB


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

To be honest I reckon with heavier bands you could put most projectiles through this frame. I got a small shooter which I am pretty sure has similar dimensions and I use .44 lead all the time in it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

BTW my friends and others who might be enjoying these ongoing reviews by Jeff..... Sometime around April 14, I officially ended the "Intro Special" of the A+ BB Shooter that's been running since it's addition to my lineup of slingshots early last year . The Shooter and the BB Speedloader are now sold separately. The cost is now $25 for the Shooter and $5 for the Speedloader. I had our paper catalog changed that we mail for those who do not have internet service and contacted our website manager to have it changed on line. The paper catalog change went fine, but our website manager had a catastrophic crash of both his main hard drive and his backup. That has indeed posed a bit of a problem. We have just been informing those making orders of the change as as they have come in until the website is fixed. I hope and trust that everyone understands. No contrived bait and switch tactics here... just a little unforeseen circumstance. Fact is if I had thought of it I might have made this announcement earlier.

Best as always,
Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> To be honest I reckon with heavier bands you could put most projectiles through this frame. I got a small shooter which I am pretty sure has similar dimensions and I use .44 lead all the time in it.


It certainly is a squeeze, but it can be done by the experienced. The forks while shorter, have almost the same inner fork width as fish's Hunter Catapult original model.


----------

